# Option Trading Worksheet



## GlobalIndexTrader (25 April 2005)

Since I started trading Index options on the European market I have been developing a spreadsheet that i use to track daily Profit and losses for each of my open positions. As my expierence became more advanced and I had the need to track different trading styles I modified the spreadsheet as I went. Today the spreadsheet is almost complete and I thought I would make it available to the general public to see if anyone else can get some use out of it. I am not looking for anything in return except maybe providing some feedback and suggestions for future developments as I continue to development further.

The worksheet supports upto 8 markets at the moment, and handles around 19 different trading styles. All profit/losses are converted back into AUD and default settings are adjustable so that you can customize it to suit you requirements.

The latest version is (v2.05) and can be downloaded from my website
http://members.iinet.net.au/~sbergman/worksheet/index.html

All i ask is that you leave the protection and formulas as is and let me know if you need anything fixed, changed or added.

Please reply here or send a private email direct if you need any support on how to use the worksheet. I look forward to hearing your comments.

Thanks Steve


----------



## Aden_1 (25 May 2005)

Wow, ill download it now and post feedback tomorrow!
thanks.


----------

